# 1.6 Diesel oil pressure, high volume pump, hydraulic lifters



## rdezsofi (Sep 21, 2010)

Working on my second back up vehicle for my long commutes. Put about 10,000 miles on a rebuild, which included the intermediate shaft bearings. 1.6 diesel NA, hydraulic valves, and the high volume oil pump with 36mm gears. Using Rotella 15w40 dino oil for the first 20,000 miles. Specs call for 28psi at 2000 rpm. Here's what I have, verified on 2 separate gauges, following 60 minutes freeway driving, oil temp at 192 F:

idle: 12 psi
1900 rpm: 22 psi
2000 rpm: 24 psi
2200 rpm: 29 psi
2700 rpm: 38 psi
3200 rpm: 40 psi

My other diesel...same engine in an '86 Golf with the standard oil pump, and using LubroMoly 5w30....gets up to 30 psi before 1900 rpm, but maxes out around 32 psi at 3000 rpm.

Anyone have any real information on this? Is this perhaps normal with the high volume pump? Or perhaps typical of the different oils being used? Both are using the Mann oil filters.


----------



## mase16v (Nov 30, 2009)

shoot your #s are better than mine, mine has brand new intermediate shaft bearings...new mains and bearings in the bottom, and brand new oil pump it isnt a high volume pump just another stock one, and fully warmed up at idle its around 1-2 lbs....crusing 5th gear around 40 mph its between 15-20 lbs and crusing highway speeds its at 20 lbs...might have to goto the high volume pump too


----------



## mase16v (Nov 30, 2009)

o yea, didnt realize it was you lol...that shaft bearing tool worked good, just didnt fix my low oil pressure


----------



## rdezsofi (Sep 21, 2010)

Check the upper oil pump shaft bushing. When you pull the vacuum pump....you're looking down at it. About 10 dollars at dealer....It fixed my low pressure issue. The bushing was visibly worn. The bushing gets oil pressure before the filter......had to have been dumping a lot of oil there!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rdezsofi (Sep 21, 2010)

Glad the tool worked well :beer: 

Below is the bushing I was talking about, with the part number on the bag from VW. You can tap it upward from underneath, just by removing the oil pan and oil pump. (I used a long socket extension with a socket. Line up the oil holes on installation.....the 'slot' visible on the top of it lines up with the oil hole.) 

Another part probably never even checked with most rebuilds.....


----------

